# Little Lace Box July Serendipity/August Box *SPOILERS*



## fancyfarmer (Jun 25, 2015)

I thought I would start a new forum for the next round since most will have their box by the end of the week.  Remember Serendipity could be anything, and the August box theme is Elizabeth and Mr. Darcy.  Any guesses?  I also thought it would be fun to propose the question, "What do you think would be a fun box theme to see in a future box?"  I think A Little Bit Country and A Little Bit Rock and Roll would be fun.  I know I can easily fall into either of those catagories (usually more country, lol) depending on the day.  And I think you could do a lot of fun accessories and lifestyle items.  Anyway, that's my two cents, what do you think?


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 6, 2015)

Dont laugh but I think 13 going on 30 would be fun. Just a play on being a kid at heart since probably most of us subscribing are in out thirties-forties. Maybe with stuff like an itunes gift card to make your own mixed tape...


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 7, 2015)

I love speculating about themes... that's some of what makes this box so enjoyable for me, is that the contents could be almost anything.

I just checked LLBs Facebook page, and I don't see any hints as to theme direction yet. I'm going to guess "love, twu love"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe some massage oil? A romantic piece of jewelry like an anklet, and a heady smelling candle.

I love both of your suggestions for themes! Those would be fun. How about for October, the Bridges of Madison County ... copper mugs, apple cider, leaf jewelry, a leather tote or cashmere throw...


----------



## Kaistone (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm thinking for the August box maybe a letter writing set? , perfume, a romantic bracelet, something floral?

@ Miccarty, I love those ideas for an October box! A box like that would make my fall completely.

As for theme ponderings, I would love a "Chic &amp; Lacey" box. It would include, a nice clutch( I missed out on the one from last year


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Love these theme ideas. Wouldn't it be fun if they had a subscriber contest for a theme idea?


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 8, 2015)

Clue is up for August:

1. "That caviar is a garnish"

(You've got mail-movie)
2. "....despite appearances, I like you very much"

I dont know where this is from.

Also said on FB it will be a home item!


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jul 8, 2015)

Mailbox Junkie said:


> Clue is up for August:
> 
> 1. "That caviar is a garnish"
> 
> ...


The second one is from Bridget Jones' Diary I believe.


----------



## aw1505 (Jul 8, 2015)

Quotes from "You've got Mail" and "Bridget Jones' Diary"-- what else could it be but stationery and a journal, maybe a matching set? 

@@Kaistone, you guessed ...."maybe a letter writing set".... I think you may be right!


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone know if there will be a Serendipity this month?  Has anyone received an email or tracking or seen anything on Twitter or Instagram (which is beyond me....)?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a Serendipity this month? Has anyone received an email or tracking or seen anything on Twitter or Instagram (which is beyond me....)?


i don't believe it was sent out until the last week of the month in May, so I think we have some time yet until we hear anything.


----------



## mellibot (Jul 14, 2015)

Holy guacamole you ladies are so creative!  I love all of your themes!!  LLB should come on here for some inspiration!  I know I'm inspired...


----------



## aweheck (Jul 22, 2015)

From their Facebook page.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jul 22, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> How about for October, the Bridges of Madison County ... copper mugs, apple cider, leaf jewelry, a leather tote or cashmere throw...


Love all of the ideas here, but OMG, this would be awesome!

@@Mailbox Junkie Yes! A contest for a theme would be a great idea, especially given how creative all you ladies are!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 27, 2015)

Serendipity should be shipping this week. Yippy!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoping to receive a shipping notice soon!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 29, 2015)

I just read on Facebook that Serendipity is shipping the end of the week, a couple more days ladies.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 29, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I just read on Facebook that Serendipity is shipping the end of the week, a couple more days ladies.


Ugh I don't want to wait that long. Thought it was supposed to be the months between LLB, at the end of the week it'll be here in August, when we get our LLB.


----------



## cpl100 (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, they don't ship the regular LLB til mid-month so it should arrive before it's shipped if it was sent by today (end of week).


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 31, 2015)

Hmmmm, it's 8:00 pm here EST, and no shipping email, or anything in my USPS tracker. I thought someone would have heard something by now. Oh well, it's a bonus, so I guess it gets here when it gets here.


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 1, 2015)

On Thursday 7/30  someone left on comment on the LLB Facebook page asking if Serendipity would be sent out free again in july and this was the response:  it's still free. It hasn't gone out yet. We are still waiting on one vendor to deliver our product. This is one of those "kinks" we referred to.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 1, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> On Thursday 7/30 someone left on comment on the LLB Facebook page asking if Serendipity would be sent out free again in july and this was the response:  it's still free. It hasn't gone out yet. We are still waiting on one vendor to deliver our product. This is one of those "kinks" we referred to.


Thanks for posting that. I hadn't seen it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't know if anyone saw, but LLB posted the next clue. I saw it on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom. LLB also said that since this is their one year anniversary box, it will also be their highest value box. I am so excited, who's with me?


----------



## aniadania (Aug 5, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I don't know if anyone saw, but LLB posted the next clue. I saw it on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom. LLB also said that since this is their one year anniversary box, it will also be their highest value box. I am so excited, who's with me?


Yes, both are on Facebook. I couldn't read the clue, but I guess because English is not my language ;-) I must check it again, maybe somebody post what it means. I could just read that we will love our box.

I love it every time, so I already know it.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know where this box is headed, theme-wise, but I'm excited to get it! Having it come every other month definitely amps up the anticipation. I'm excited to get Serendipity too...

I've had a run of disappointing boxes lately (except for MIZ08), and have cut back on my subs for a variety of reasons, so I'm really looking forward to both of these upcoming boxes, as LLB at least sends things that are fun and different.

Having the hints is fun, although it makes me more impatient, lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 5, 2015)

Tried to post the clue here, but I couldn't figure out how. Sorry.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 5, 2015)

here is the clue #2



Spoiler









and clue #1



Spoiler


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 5, 2015)

I love the clues without actual spoilers. This is one box that get to open totally spoiler free. I can't wait to see what they have for us in August. Highest value yet? Does that mean it beats November of 2014? That box was never-ending incredible fun.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 5, 2015)

BrierReviewer said:


> I love the clues without actual spoilers. This is one box that get to open totally spoiler free. I can't wait to see what they have for us in August. Highest value yet? Does that mean it beats November of 2014? That box was never-ending incredible fun.


One of my greatest regrets in life is not signing up for LLB in time for the November 2014 box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 5, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> One of my greatest regrets in life is not signing up for LLB in time for the November 2014 box.


Lol, I'm right there with ya @MissKris17. I don't know if I would call it a life regret, but I went back through the Ramblings of a Suburban Mom blog to see the value of the November box, because I believe that was the highest value, and I was annoyed at myself for not biting the bullet on LLB earlier than January.


----------



## aweheck (Aug 5, 2015)

Looking forward to this (my) birthday month box. I don't "get" the clues, I've not delved into the classic books in ages and appreciate someone deciphering them. I like to see Spoilers that perk my interest over the wait For my box to arrive.... I miss that from when I subscribed to Popsugar.

I find the new theme clues and spoilers for popsugar pretty ehhh, and their boxes for the most part are less appealing and I have not purchased from them since the first of the year. For me, each LLB box has gotten better and better in its appeal since I started subscribing.

I just finished up my dish soap from "Nana's Box" and am enjoying the olive oil still. Those little dipping bowls are my most used sub box item, luv 'em!


----------



## subbox (Aug 6, 2015)

Based on these clues, I don't think there really have been any spoilers yet? Since they pretty much stated that they misled us with their first clue? So excited for this! It's my birthday month. I really hope I get my box on spoiler day. The last one was stuck at the USPS center in Florida for 3 days before it started moving.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 11, 2015)

Has anyone been charged yet for August?


----------



## Saiza (Aug 11, 2015)

I just got the emails today that I was charged for August, dying to know what's in July's Serendipity.


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 11, 2015)

I was charged yesterday for my box, seeing that got me super excited, I can't wait. Excited for serendipity too.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> I was charged yesterday for my box, seeing that got me super excited, I can't wait. Excited for serendipity too.


Hmmmmm. I have an annual sub, and even though I don't get "charged", I still get an email confirmation, and my purchase history always reflects when I am getting a box, and the date it was put through. It's always the 10th, and I haven't heard anything. I emailed them to see if something is wrong. Anybody else with an annual having this problem?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hmmmmm. I have an annual sub, and even though I don't get "charged", I still get an email confirmation, and my purchase history always reflects when I am getting a box, and the date it was put through. It's always the 10th, and I haven't heard anything. I emailed them to see if something is wrong. Anybody else with an annual having this problem?


They said it will post by the end of the week.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 13, 2015)

So,no July Serendipity?


----------



## penny13 (Aug 18, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything? At this point they may as well combine senedipity and LLB in the same shipment.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 18, 2015)

No word at all from LLB.

I'm out of town all next week, so I think I'd better temporarily change my shipping address to my office in case something is mailed out.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 18, 2015)

penny13 said:


> Has anyone heard anything? At this point they may as well combine senedipity and LLB in the same shipment.


I emailed them last week, and was told it would probably go out the same time as the box due to a vendor problem.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 19, 2015)

I had to email them to change my shipping address since I'll be out of town next week. Here was the response:

  *Kat Taylor* (Little Lace Box)

Aug 19, 12:16 PM

Hi Kris, thank you for contacting us. I can help you with this issue. We were waiting on one vendor for our delivery of Serendipity. They failed to deliver (literally) and we had to reshuffle the Serendipity box and add a different vendor. Their product will be delivered this week, so both Serendipity and Little Lace Box will ship the same week. It's not what we wanted or planned, but it is unfortunately what happened. I made the TEMPORARY change to your address. Should you decide to make that a permanent change, please let me know and I will take care of that for you here. Sorry for the delay. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do to help. Have a great week 

I actually never asked about Serendipity, just didn't want a box sitting at my front door.  I thought Serendipity was going to be random stuff they had on stock, but it sounds like it's something more than that.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm trying to recall if this box ships from FL as I have a box that is being shipped from FL that I can't determine the shipper.  Does anyone know?


----------



## Saiza (Aug 19, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I'm trying to recall if this box ships from FL as I have a box that is being shipped from FL that I can't determine the shipper.  Does anyone know?


I think they do ship from FL.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, Florida


----------



## Kaistone (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, Kissimee, Fl


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 20, 2015)

The long awaited shipping day has finally arrived, it's August 20th! I can't wait! I hope everything ships out on time, smoothly, and USPS moves lightning fast.


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone received tracking or follow up info in regards with July serendipity?


----------



## Kaistone (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess the boxes aren't shipping out today?


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 20, 2015)

Their FAQ says they ship "around the 21st"


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 20, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> I guess the boxes aren't shipping out today?


 I just checked their website, and it says boxes start shipping on or after the 20th. Sooooo, maybe not today. That makes me sad. "Sniff"


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 20, 2015)

On the site it has a date range of 8/20-8/23 for the shipping of this box, don't be too sad its coming soonnnn.





“Elizabeth and Mr. Darcy ”	Shipping August 20th to 23rd


----------



## Kaistone (Aug 20, 2015)

It makes me a little sad too that they didn't ship today, but as stated earlier, it will ship soon. It also makes me feel better knowing that Serendipity may be included in the same shipment.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 20, 2015)

Lol, I love these boards, they are support groups. I will try not to be to sad.


----------



## subbox (Aug 21, 2015)

As far as I remember, they never ship out on the 20th itself. In both June and April, I only received the email that it had shipped on the 22nd.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 21, 2015)

Have not received a shipping notice today.  Has anyone?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Aug 21, 2015)

I got a shipping confirmation email today at around 4:30 pm. I do not subscribe to LLB but ordered a one time purchase Serendipity pouch about a week ago. 

As much as I would like to get the Pride and Prejudice themed box I just can not justify the price when I have a lot of household things I still need to buy.


----------



## amyd1259 (Aug 22, 2015)

I got my shipping notice yesterday for serendipity.


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 22, 2015)

I also got my shipping notice yesterday, but for the August LLB box.. Would it contain the July serendipity pouch as well?


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hmmm... no shipping notice for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 22, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Hmmm... no shipping notice for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got nothing for neither Serendipity or the Box.


----------



## Kaistone (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing has shipped yet to me from LLB either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Aug 23, 2015)

So for those of you who have gotten shipping notices (lucky!) are your boxes moving yet or just the labels were made and what is the weight and estimated arrival date.  Thanks!


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 23, 2015)

Got shipping notice on the 22nd, but hasn't moved; tracking info link shows "not found", so I assume it means it haven't been picked up yet


----------



## Haley Hayes (Aug 24, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> So for those of you who have gotten shipping notices (lucky!) are your boxes moving yet or just the labels were made and what is the weight and estimated arrival date.  Thanks!


no information is available yet


----------



## Saiza (Aug 24, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Hmmm... no shipping notice for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nothing for me either, I usually get a shipping email on the 22nd, I haven't received one yet, but my card was charged. I'm dying to see what's in the Serendipity and the August LLB.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm actually surprised there are so many of us waiting for shipment info yet, without a mass email or anything sent out. It's 1:30 pm there, I guess we'll see some movement by end of day hopefully.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 24, 2015)

I looked on my account page w/ little lace box and it has been fulfilled and a tracking number given but has not picked up yet.  I hope it is here by Wednesday.  Love me a mid week surprise!  Hope it also has the July Serendipity in it!


----------



## Saiza (Aug 24, 2015)

jenny1973 said:


> I looked on my account page w/ little lace box and it has been fulfilled and a tracking number given but has not picked up yet.  I hope it is here by Wednesday.  Love me a mid week surprise!  Hope it also has the July Serendipity in it!


I just checked my account too and it does have a tracking number, but I haven't gotten an email yet and it's not active yet either.


----------



## PA Anna (Aug 24, 2015)

I keep checking the thread to see what is in the box!


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hummmm, I have not yet received a tracking number, but I checked on the LLB website and my box is fulfilled, and it shows a tracking number, but the tracking number says something like shipment not found and has no info. I wonder what's going on. I am beyond anxious to get my box ! I am dying to see what's in it.


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 25, 2015)

I have the same info showing when I look up the link. I think they are just awaiting to be pick up by USPS.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Aug 25, 2015)

My status with USPS hasn't changed since I got the email on the 21st.  It still shows no record found.


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 25, 2015)

Same here


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 25, 2015)

Still no email, but my account is showing the same as everyone else's. I emailed LLB last night, and always hear back the same day or next, and so far nothing. I truly don't mind waiting, truly. I just wish they would post an update on Facebook, or send out an email blast with an update, since it did say on Facebook last week that boxes were shipping last weekend. I'm not even talking about Serendipity (as far as I'm concerned I don't pay for that, it's a bonus, and it gets here if it gets here. I do appreciate it as an extra though), I would just like an update on the regular box.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree. They are usually so good enough updating us. I would like one. I hope serendipity isn't delaying our regular box either....


----------



## Sforerobuy (Aug 25, 2015)

I have the same. A tacking number but no movement. I'm assuming that if a shipping label was created then the boxes are ready to go so I wonder what the hold up could be. Maybe it's so many items they are having a hard time making it all fit. I hope the delay means it will be an super extra nice box.


----------



## subbox (Aug 25, 2015)

Mine is finally at the post office! Check your tracking numbers. I never got an email that it had been shipped either


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 25, 2015)

Just wanted to post that my tracking is showing movement and that its been collected for shipment!! Woohoo


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 25, 2015)

Finally at the Orlando post office. Woo hoo. Maybe it will be here by Friday.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 25, 2015)

Same here! Yippy!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 25, 2015)

It's only insured up to $50, I wonder if it's the box or Serendipity?


----------



## Sforerobuy (Aug 25, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> It's only insured up to $50, I wonder if it's the box or Serendipity?


I saw that on my tracking too. But i think up to $50 in insurance coverage is free on 2 day flat rate priority shipping and over that they need to pay extra and provide proof of value. So it could still be the August box.


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yay got my tracking e mail and its moving, should be here Fri. So excited!


----------



## subbox (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't gotten a delivery date yet but judging from last box's route, mine should be here tomorrow! So excited! Also, both serendipity and LLB are in the same shipment, for anyone wondering.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 26, 2015)

I finally got an email with a tracking number! Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 26, 2015)

If you search #littlelacebox on Instagram, someone who has purchased Serendipity separately posted a picture.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 26, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> If you search #littlelacebox on Instagram, someone who has purchased Serendipity separately posted a picture.


Ugh I had to look because I have no self control lol. Not exciting at all for me, I'll probably swap everything from Serendipity. Hoping the August box is awesome!


----------



## RDolph (Aug 26, 2015)

I have looked at this approximately 700,000,000 times today. If someone got their Serendipity, shouldn't SOMEONE have gotten their LLB?!?! Please?


----------



## Kaistone (Aug 26, 2015)

Gave in and peeked at the Serendipity posting on instagram... kinda wish I hadn't because I really like the items included, better than May's Serendipity. Oh well, I'm not going to peek at the Aug. box tho...I'm sooo looking forward to it   :smileno:


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 26, 2015)

Could someone please post a link ( or share spoilers) of serendipity on Instagram ? I am not a part of Instagram and am totally unfamiliar with it, but I am dying to see what's in it ! Thanks


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 26, 2015)

My box will be here tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 27, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> Could someone please post a link ( or share spoilers) of serendipity on Instagram ? I am not a part of Instagram and am totally unfamiliar with it, but I am dying to see what's in it ! Thanks


https://instagram.com/p/61cNukMH85/


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 27, 2015)

I finally got my tracking.  2 day priority mail; left Orlando on the 25th so I guess I'll get it Friday.  I am going to try to be spoiler free until then!


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine came today.  LLB + Serendipity in one box.


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Aug 27, 2015)

Can you share what is in it?


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Aug 27, 2015)

I received my box this morning.  I am totally underwhelmed and pretty much have been since I started this subscription.  I feel that it is time for me and LLB to part ways.  The Serendipity is included inside the LLB.  I'm not familiar with how to post photos.  I think this is a spoiler thread so I can share that info.  If someone can cofirm that I will share what was in my box.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Aug 27, 2015)

It is tagged spoiler, post away! Thank you!!


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 27, 2015)

LLB = A blue one of a kind vase made in England, a certificate to receive flowers (to go along with the vase!) from The Bouqs, Define Me perfume, and scented Shea Butter in either You Leave Me Peachless (mine), Lollabambooza, Coconut Mango Mimosa or Oatmeal Milk and Honey.  The Shea Butter is branded LLB.

Serendipity:  Get Dirty Mud Bar, Steep &amp; Go by The Tea Spot (love this!), Chill Out, Organic Loose Leaf Tea (to go with the steeping thing),  Malibu C Miracle Repair Hair Constructor (single use) and stationery by Einvite.com (very cute!)


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Aug 27, 2015)

Serendipity

Get Dirty Mud Bar by Mindful Minerals *Retail $4.00*  

Steep &amp; Go by The Tea Spot *Retail $5.95*

It's a tea steeper that you attach to your water bottle.

Chill Out, Organic Loose Leaf Tea *Retail $1.29*

Malibu C Repair Hair Constructor *Retail $3.00 (just a bit bigger than a foil packet)

Einvite.com *Retails $5.00 (Thank you stationary, these are actually kind of cool)

LLB

Flower Vase *Retail $124* They include shipping from the UK in the value of the vase itself.  

The Bouqs.com-Redeemed for a Bouquet of flowers for $40 from bouqs.com

Defineme by Jennifer McKay Newton *Retail $36* It's a fragrance

LLB Shea Butter *Retail $19.99* It's LLB made shea butter kind of like the scrub from last box.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting! I just need to see that vase now lol...


----------



## Saiza (Aug 27, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> LLB = A blue one of a kind vase made in England, a certificate to receive flowers (to go along with the vase!) from The Bouqs, Define Me perfume, and scented Shea Butter in either You Leave Me Peachless (mine), Lollabambooza, Coconut Mango Mimosa or Oatmeal Milk and Honey.  The Shea Butter is branded LLB.
> 
> Serendipity:  Get Dirty Mud Bar, Steep &amp; Go by The Tea Spot (love this!), Chill Out, Organic Loose Leaf Tea (to go with the steeping thing),  Malibu C Miracle Repair Hair Constructor (single use) and stationery by Einvite.com (very cute!)


Ugh I've been so excited waiting to get my LLB and I don't like that they're including their own brand as a big ticket item. I hopefully love the vase and flowers, I love the idea of it. I'm praying I don't get the shea butter in peach, I'll die lol. But since I lucked out and got peach last time, I'm sure I will this time too. I have a hard time with LLB, they've had a few awesome boxes I loved, but more often it seems I swap everything from them. Luckily their stuff is easy to swap, so I'll probably just keep holding onto this sub.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 27, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Ugh I've been so excited waiting to get my LLB and I don't like that they're including their own brand as a big ticket item. I hopefully love the vase and flowers, I love the idea of it. I'm praying I don't get the shea butter in peach, I'll die lol. But since I lucked out and got peach last time, I'm sure I will this time too. I have a hard time with LLB, they've had a few awesome boxes I loved, but more often it seems I swap everything from them. Luckily their stuff is easy to swap, so I'll probably just keep holding onto this sub.


I got peach and it is intense peach!  The shea butter is labelled as the lowest valued item.


----------



## RDolph (Aug 27, 2015)

A vase. I did a one month sub because Pride and Prejudice is my favorite book, and I essentially spent $60 on a vase. Blech. I have vases. I mean, it might be beautiful, but my husband is super sensitive to flowers, so I can't even use the ones I have.

Ah well. I'm really glad I only did a one month sub now!


----------



## Lola_88 (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't see what these items have to do with the theme of Pride and Prejudice and the clues they sent out. Any explanation on their write up?


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Aug 27, 2015)

I took two photos of the vase.  How do I upload them?


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not positive, but what I did was copy this image and paste it in the text box. If you see roses, that should work!


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Aug 27, 2015)

When I've attached photos, I clicked on the More Replies button and there is a button to add attachments and just clicked on the choose files button and then I think you click add to post and then click add reply.


----------



## RDolph (Aug 27, 2015)

Lola_88 said:


> I don't see what these items have to do with the theme of Pride and Prejudice and the clues they sent out. Any explanation on their write up?


http://definemefragrance.com/

If you look at the descriptions of the fragrances, they actually fit the theme really well.  I think Harper fits Lizzy best, so I really hope that's the one they sent, because that is the scent I would choose!


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 27, 2015)

RDolph said:


> http://definemefragrance.com/
> 
> If you look at the descriptions of the fragrances, they actually fit the theme really well.  I think Harper fits Lizzy best, so I really hope that's the one they sent, because that is the scent I would choose!


 I got Harper.


----------



## Hshaw05 (Aug 27, 2015)

That all sounds really nice! I should be getting mine soon and hope I like the scents of the perfume and shea butter and I love fresh flowers!


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I got it to work.  As you can tell the vase is kind of on the small side as I used the LLB in the background to show for scale.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## RDolph (Aug 27, 2015)

Rockyjay said:


> I think I got it to work.  As you can tell the vase is kind of on the small side as I used the LLB in the background to show for scale.


Wow, it's almost more of a bud vase. It is pretty though.

Also, I like your nail polish.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting pictures! Here is a quick how to for pictures https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Raquel Jacobs (Aug 27, 2015)

RDolph said:


> Wow, it's almost more of a bud vase. It is pretty though.
> 
> Also, I like your nail polish.


Thank you!  It was a special manicure for my birthday last week.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmmm...I'm not loving the vase based on the pictures. :/ Hopefully I'll like it better in person after it's delivered today. I also tossed out the scrub that they sent last time. I cannot remember what scent I received but it was just a weird smell.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 27, 2015)

Not loving that "the most expensive box ever" is because of a tiny blue vase. Would much Rather have something more useful like jewelry. Also not into a full size perfume. It takes me forever to go through perfume and if I don't like the scent...oh well. Still love LLB....


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 27, 2015)

I work in a scent free environment so can't wear perfume to work...ugh!


----------



## Saiza (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't like the vase much in person, but really like that it was hand made and has the artist's signature on the bottom. I got the shea butter in coconut mango, which is nice but super strong, thank god for not getting peach lol. I got the perfume in Audry which is a bit too flower-y for my taste, but kind of reminds me of Clinique Happy. The bouquets are great if you love roses and lilies, but definitely affordable. Serendipity didn't include an Ofra lipgloss this month like it was posted on Instagram.


----------



## subbox (Aug 27, 2015)

Not that excited about this month's value being taken up by a vase. It doesn't even look very nice. I like the flowers idea. Meh about perfume. I don't really see how it connects to the theme. The downton abbey box was so much better!


----------



## MallyD84 (Aug 27, 2015)

What an outrageous fail. This box is terrible. LLB used to curate the most lovely boxes, and I can't get over the fact that they have this theme that everyone was so excited about and blew it. To top it off, it's the one year anniversary of LLB. I'm just stunned that they feel comfortable charging so much for what they've been offering lately.

Serendipity is nice, but nothing I'd pay an extra 10$ for.

Let's get real about the box.

The vase is clearly supposed to be the hero item. It is valued at ~120...including shipping from the UK, which I would imagine comprises at least half of that figure, given their delicate nature. I'm sure some people will love it, but it's tiny. Moreover, the craftsmanship isn't particularly impressive. The free bouquet that is included with it is nice, and these are the only two items which are coherently thematic. The code isn't actually included-subscribers will receive an email from LLB.

Where things really go south are the other two box items.

The perfume is tiny...and awful. At least, mine is. I received Clara. It evokes an old granny scent (to me). I feel like including something like a perfume is a big risk because it scent is such a variable for every individual. Maybe a better idea would have been to include a voucher for the perfumes so there would have been a selection for each person.

The really infuriating item is the LLB branded shea butter. Are you kidding, LLB? I received the same cloying peach scent I received in the scrub a few boxes back. It's way too oily, and the fact that they value of at 20$ is laughable. People sub to this box for the curation of products from up and coming artisans, not for overpriced body butter anyone can make. I just don't respect that they're padding their boxes with their own product, and the reason for the inclusion made me roll my eyes ("Mr. Darcy wanted to 'smooth things over'..").


----------



## Kimsuebob (Aug 27, 2015)

I got the perfume in Audry which says notes of jasmine, peony, rose and sandalwood. It is flowery but it is an oil which I prefer. I got the body butter in Lollabambooza. It smells very green, if that makes sense, and not overwhelming. On another note, my box was not taped at all. The flap could have easily opened up during shipping but I lucked out and everything was there.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Aug 27, 2015)

@@MallyD84 would you sell your box?  I'm not sure if that has to be done elsewhere on the site.  If so, I apologize for not knowing the rules.  But I would buy it from you.  I know someone who would love it and I'm not going to give up my box to her.  Thanks


----------



## MallyD84 (Aug 27, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> @@MallyD84 would you sell your box? I'm not sure if that has to be done elsewhere on the site. If so, I apologize for not knowing the rules. But I would buy it from you. I know someone who would love it and I'm not going to give up my box to her. Thanks


.
I'm not sure what the rules are either, but I'd absolutely sell it if your friend would like it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 27, 2015)

So, my box came today, and I am a little mixed emotions. I actually love the vase. Will I use it for flowers, probably not. But I have a love affair with all things British, and I also love it's artisan made, and the story behind it, so for me, it's a treasure. I personally have an issue with perfume being put into these boxes (all boxes, not just LLB). Scent is SO personal, and I have never gotten a scent in any box that I could wear. Floral and musk, and most things give me a migraine, and all scents don't smell the same on everyone. I got peach in the body butter, I do like that ( food smells don't bother me, lol). But I think it should have been perfume or body butter. And of course the flower gift certificate is lovely. Also, the tea infuser is pretty great from Serendipity. Every box isn't going to be perfect for evryone. I can see time , and thought went into the curation. I just think instead of two scented body care items, maybe jewelery or a beautiful journal, and pen (with it being a literature box). Just my thoughts, LLB is still tops on my list.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 27, 2015)

@@Martha.Jimenez and @@MallyD84 the trading usually happens in the Swap/sell section of our site https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/343-buy-sell-trade-swap/  and PMs but no worries!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> We are easy going here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Glad it worked out for you being able to sell the box.


----------



## RDolph (Aug 27, 2015)

Mine just came. I like the vase better in person, but it's still too small to be of any use. I got the perfume in Audry, which is too floral for me to wear, so there is one item down the drain. I wish they had sent a voucher for the perfume, so that we could have chosen, because there are two that I would have loved, and three that I can't wear. I got the shea butter in the Lolla whatever. It is very green, and I will use it. But I feel rather ripped off for my first, and after this, only box. I could have bought TWO Pop Sugar boxes for the price.


----------



## Kitana (Aug 27, 2015)

Disappointed. Some people paid $60 for this box, and IMO that's a rip off for what you receive. I was really looking forward to this box with all the hype they gave saying "highest valued box yet" and we get a tiny vase, flowers (which I appreciate), a perfume, and Shea butter that's from the LLB brand? I'm constantly disappointed with their boxes now. Also, does anyone know how the theme fits this box because I don't see it! Overall, this month just wasn't for me, but now that I think of it I haven't truly enjoyed their boxes in quite some time. Compared to other subscription boxes they just don't do it for me anymore. I wish they would curate boxes like they did before, I guess they've gone downhill. Time to cancel.


----------



## subbox (Aug 27, 2015)

Nothing in this box screams 18th/19tj century to me, let alone P&amp;P. After so looking forward to my one of my favorite books in subscription box form, I'm very disappointed. Oh well, time to move on from LLB! The next theme doest interest me either.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 27, 2015)

What I don't get is that they switched to every other month to get things under control but then decided to start a whole new box/pouch for off months...I just wish I had the monthly ones still because I bought a year subscription right when they went to bi monthly and now I have two years! This is the first box I have been completely unhappy with. I hope it gets better because I do still love LLB.


----------



## FabulousIntrovert (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm a bit bummed. This was my first LLB. I was intrigued by the company when I saw the Downton Abbey box...and I thought they nailed that theme! So, when I saw P&amp;P, I thought, "This is my chance to get an awesome box like the Downton one." The vase is cute and the flowers are a nice touch. I understand the reasoning behind the fragrance (even though I recieved the one that excited me the least). But, the body butter is a stretch. It's a nice product but not what I expected with this theme. I think I was hoping for something literature related...maybe some thick stationery or a nice pen? I also wasn't expecting so much of the promised "value" to be in a single item (the vase). The box overall is not bad, it just (for me) didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## LindaF (Aug 27, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> Thanks for posting! I just need to see that vase now lol...



Attaching pics of vase and contents of the box


----------



## kkat (Aug 27, 2015)

I have championed LLC, but every box I have gotten I always find myself thinking "well..maybe next time." I was very excited for this month, but underwhelmed upon the arrival of my box. Ripped open the box and was like, "oh."   The boxes from last year were _SO _my jam (I _coveted _that planner and pearls), but it is as if the taste profile of the box has changed. I hate to say that I am sorta regretting that I am locked in for two years.  I would have even been hyped with a _literal _interpretation of P&amp;P - something like the Jane Austen Paddywax candle!...That vase is just...well, it just meets a very specific taste level - sort of like the perfume. And I liked the texture of the body butter, but the smell was just so overpowering.  However, I am thrilled for those who love this sub. and I really do hope that LLB does well. As for me, I have a box full of potential Christmas gifts stretching back to the February box.

Anyway....maybe next time!   =)

_(..I wish I could find a box that was Anthropologie-like in style and feel. I'm not a mom, but Mommy Mailbox has had some past boxes that have come close! Any suggestions??) _


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Aug 27, 2015)

Ya'll, I hate to say it, but lets be honest here. That vase is tacky and has a childish feel. And to make it the "main" item in a (supposedly themed) Pride and Prejudice box? All due respect to the artisan, but this sort of thing is not for everyone. Maybe my red-hat-society-going aunt. I dunno. I can't believe the lack of sophistication this box has developed. 

Also...when it came to "up-and-coming" designers and artisans, I sure did not think it was going to be LLB hawking their own "brand" of stuff.


----------



## jenny1973 (Aug 27, 2015)

I got my box and I am pleased. I really love the vase it matches the colors in my bedroom and I love fresh flowers, so the certificate is going to be used. My perfume oil was payton, and I like spicy scents. The Shea butter is going to be used also, it matches my scrub. The serendipity items were a bonus, plus we have another serendipity coming in September. Can't wait to see what authentic autumn brings for October. This box was a win for me.


----------



## Mzhitkov (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, to be honest, I was kinda disappointed when I got the box..but, I love the flower Bouq voucher ( haven't received redeeming code yet), the tea infused is super clever and use it already, and I already swap couple of the other items for things I've coveted for a while on the swap site..would I have wish for something different for my first box? Yes, I thought I would be transposed to 18th century England, and really thought of diary/stationary, candle, vintage jewelry.. Hopefully next one is more in line would what I am dreaming of..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## PA Anna (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for sharing pictures and the Instagram link. I'm not subscribed to either sub service offered by LLB. I like the bud vase from what I seen in the pictures. I do understand how people can feel disappointed with the items. I hope that a few people will post their flowers once they arrive.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 27, 2015)

Now that I have the box in my hands I do like it a little better. I think the vase is cool and unique....it's just....I don't know. Not my taste and was kind of a disappointment that it was such a big ticket item. When we were told it was going to be the most $ box ever I was thinking of past big boxes where cool stuff kept coming. I might have liked it better if my expectations weren't set so high. On another note I really ended up like the perfume they sent me. It wasn't a huge full size one and the scent is lovely. I got Clara. I also liked the coconut mango sangria scented body cream I got. But I have so many body creams that I don't even know if I will ever make it to it. The flowers will be nice. But I have only liked flowers when they were from a loved one. Otherwise they just kind of a waste of money to me personally. I am curious about the tea infuser and the face and body wash bar. The thank you cards were just up my isle too.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Aug 27, 2015)

Oh and I liked the perfume was a roller ball!


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 27, 2015)

For me this box is just OK. I received the perfume in Harper and the uou leave me peachless body butter, which is the same as my scrub from last box ( I wonder if they did that on purpose). I actually really like both those items, but I was hoping for a different perfume scent and the Lollapalooza butter. I have to admit, I am pretty underwhelmed with the vase. It's just so small, perhaps if it was bigger. I just can't believe how pricey it is. I just wish it wasn't the big ticket item. I was really hoping for a jewelry item too. I don't know exactly what to do with the vase. A few months ago I received a similar sized red vase in my POPSUGAR box and because its so small, it looks strange everywhere. Other than the vase I do like the box though


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just wondering, did anyone receive a ofra lip gloss in their serendipity ? I had seen it in a spoiler, but I did not get one.


----------



## cpl100 (Aug 27, 2015)

I had received the Lolabambooza scrub and my box this month had the peach body butter.  They are two very strong scents so no way to use them together which is a little disappointing.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 28, 2015)

The more I think about it the more disappointed I am in the box, I was excited since there are never spoilers so I'm always anxious to see what's in it. But after January of this year each box is more underwhelming to me. I was ok when I opened the box with the added Serendipity stuff in there it seemed much fuller. The vase isn't my style at all and the more I look at it the more I dislike it. On a side note, my 63 yr old mom and 62 yr old aunt loved the box. My mom loved the perfume and the lotion (coconut mango), my aunt loved the vase, she loves blue. I do like that I get to pick out my own bouquet though, that's pretty awesome. I just don't see how girls younger than me, in their early-mid 20s are curating this box. I'm going to be 30 this year and this box felt geared towards people my aunt and mom's age. Much like the last box, I hated that hat so much; it still gives me nightmares lol. But I won't drop the box since I'm still locked in at the $40/rate and still hoping for a box like the November '14 one.


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 28, 2015)

I just looked at the website for the vase and omg, that is some insanely expensive stuff. $ 500 some dollars for a tea pot ? I can respect her talent, its just not my style. I am afraid my cats are gonna knock it over. I absolutely love flowers and I happy to get them in this box, but I would never buy from that flower site on my own. You can get the same flowers local for a quarter if the price. I usually buy flowers every week at my farmers market. $10 gets one a huge mixed arrangement. I wonder how long the flower codes will be good for ? I would like to save mine for this winter, when its more difficult to get flowers locally.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 28, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> I wonder how long the flower codes will be good for ? I would like to save mine for this winter, when its more difficult to get flowers locally.


I think the card in the box says they will be good until October 31st.


----------



## aniadania (Aug 28, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> For me this box is just OK. I received the perfume in Harper and the uou leave me peachless body butter, which is the same as my scrub from last box ( I wonder if they did that on purpose). I actually really like both those items, but I was hoping for a different perfume scent and the Lollapalooza butter. I have to admit, I am pretty underwhelmed with the vase. It's just so small, perhaps if it was bigger. I just can't believe how pricey it is. I just wish it wasn't the big ticket item. I was really hoping for a jewelry item too. I don't know exactly what to do with the vase. A few months ago I received a similar sized red vase in my POPSUGAR box and because its so small, it looks strange everywhere. Other than the vase I do like the box though


I found a place for popsugar vase in the bathroom.

LLB vase got a place too.


----------



## RDolph (Aug 28, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> For me this box is just OK. I received the perfume in Harper and the uou leave me peachless body butter, which is the same as my scrub from last box ( I wonder if they did that on purpose). I actually really like both those items, but I was hoping for a different perfume scent and the Lollapalooza butter. I have to admit, I am pretty underwhelmed with the vase. It's just so small, perhaps if it was bigger. I just can't believe how pricey it is. I just wish it wasn't the big ticket item. I was really hoping for a jewelry item too. I don't know exactly what to do with the vase. A few months ago I received a similar sized red vase in my POPSUGAR box and because its so small, it looks strange everywhere. Other than the vase I do like the box though


Which perfume did you want? I got Audry and wanted Harper...


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 28, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I found a place for popsugar vase in the bathroom.
> 
> LLB vase got a place too.


Cute! I believe I see a candle from Frenchbox there too.


----------



## MissKris17 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm still on vacation, won't open my box until Monday. Hoping for the mango coconut body cream, I got the lollapolluza scrub and hated it, sounds like they improved the scent for the body cream, but I still don't want it.

The vase is not my style at all and there is no blue in my house.

If I have flowers delivered my husband will think I'm having an affair lol. I'll have them sent to my sister since she's watching my cats this week.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Aug 28, 2015)

For me this box was a hit.  I will use everything and I LOVED the vase.  I only wish the card that was inside the vase was bigger (but then it probably wouldn't have fit in the vase), so I could frame it and put it next to the vase on my bookshelf.  I love the artist's story behind the vase.  I never would have spent this much money for a vase, so for me, that is the whole reason I get sub boxes.  Her art is beautiful, but very expensive, unfortunately, I can't even go to a paint your own pottery place and bring something home that I am proud of, so this is great.  

I'm not a perfume person, but I have a place for this in an upcoming gift and it is full-size.  It's oil so you don't need as much.   The scrub and body butter are both really nice for me.  Rumor has it that they are produced for LLb by the Beekman boys, so it is quality and it is priced right.  I really like the hair repair product.  I used it last night and it was great.  Unfortunately I used all of it.  Never heard of it before, so it was a nice new discovery.  I hope they sell it, because I will buy more if it's not too expensive.


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Aug 28, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> Rumor has it that they are produced for LLb by the Beekman boys, so it is quality and it is priced right.


"Rumor" has it? Where? Sounds like a "rumor" planted by LLB, themselves. In fact, the more I read your past posts...hmm. 

_"There are a group of batshit crazy women over on MSA blaming everybody BUT KB/MSA for all of  these mistakes, they even blame LLB for all of this." _

In any case, if that is the "rumor" I'd rather get the real thing rather than a LLB knock off. 



Saiza said:


> I just don't see how girls younger than me, in their early-mid 20s are curating this box. I'm going to be 30 this year and this box felt geared towards people my aunt and mom's age.



That is because, as previously uncovered, the girl's parents run this box. I hate to be negative (I used to love this box), but my trust in these people has seriously eroded. Everything feels so...shady. And their trying to establish and send out their own stuff in these boxes just kills it for me.


----------



## kkat (Aug 28, 2015)

prettycat33 said:


> Just wondering, did anyone receive a ofra lip gloss in their serendipity ? I had seen it in a spoiler, but I did not get one.


The Ofra products came in the first Serendipity. There was a lip liner, gloss and eyebrow pencil.


----------



## prettycat33 (Aug 28, 2015)

[quote name="MissKris17" post="2401274"

If I have flowers delivered my husband will think I'm having an affair lol. I'll have them sent to my sister since she's watching my cats this week.

that's hilarious, I was thinking the same thing! My husband would definitely be wondering who's sending me flowers


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 28, 2015)

Martha.Jimenez said:


> Rumor has it that they are produced for LLb by the Beekman boys, so it is quality and it is priced right.


I'll be seeing the Beekman Boys in about 3 weeks. If I remember, I will ask.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 28, 2015)

Just a reminder, we want everyone to be able to post their opinion (both good and bad) without being called out or attacked for it. If you don't like the box, you are more than welcome to post that. Also if someone loves the box, they are more than welcome to post that as well without having to worry about being attacked for it. Please keep this subject on the box itself instead of addressing someone's love or hate for this particular box or for any other box for that matter. We want everyone to be able to express themselves without having to worry about one side "attacking" another. Thanks everyone for understanding!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 28, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I'll be seeing the Beekman Boys in about 3 weeks. If I remember, I will ask.


I guess I should have added when I said I would ask them, is that I would be THRILLED if they made it, because I think they are amazing. I meant no disrespect by saying I would ask, I just meant that would be amazing if they did make it.


----------



## Kaistone (Aug 28, 2015)

I really loved this month's box. This is my fifth box from LLB (I have the 2 year bi- monthly subscription) and I'm very happy. I always enjoy each months's theme interpretation. It's always a little different than what I would expect, which I like. Also, I do remember them stating in the theme description of the Elizabeth &amp; Mr. Darcy box, the many various directions they might take the box ( English countryside, the fact that he broods a lot...) I'm glad they went with the classic romance angle. Everything's so elegant in this month's box:

Vase: it's exquisite. No, I would've never picked out the style for myself or pay the retail price for it. I would never make such a splurge for myself. But that's precisely why I signed up for a subscription box such as LLB. I love and trust their curation. Simply put.

Perfume: I received Clara. I'm so happy with this scent. It's floral and very warm. Also, it represents a woman who brings abundance in her life through gratefulness. This is a concept that I firmly believe in, and try to live my life by.

Body butter: What a great compliment to the June's sugar scrub. I received the peach scrub and the lallabambooza scented body butter. Love the llallabambooza scent. It's earthy floral, yet clean and crisp. I also like its whipped consistency. I don't mind at all that LLB is making bath and body products, especially when they're made with such great quality.

Flowers: love how LLB often includes an item outside the box that can be customized. I've already browsed the bouqs website and can't wait to pick out my flowers!


----------



## flyergirl (Aug 29, 2015)

Its gotten quute obvious that LLB is shilling on here. So...since I kmow you're reading this I'll give my honest feedback. I love peach everything...except your peach body butter. I'm not sensitive to scents, but this one gave me a huge headache immediately. It will go in the trash, it's just that bad. My Audrey perfume is fantastic and smells wonderful on me. This item made the box. I'm neutral on the flowers but think it's a creative idea. The vase I'm also neutral on, it certainly doesn't fit our very eclectic decor and it isn't something I'd gift, but I'll probably hang onto it and put incense in it or something. I'm cancelling LLB finally, I think I'd rather curate my own box for $40. I've gotten a couple cute things, I adored the ring from the last box.


----------



## Weebs (Aug 29, 2015)

I've always loved the LLB boxes since I got my first one in November.  That was the crazy - over the top one with the Christmas stuff in it and it was wonderful.  I was sad when the box went bi-monthly, but it picked up my expectations due to the reasoning of LLB to have more time to curate better boxes.  Am I disappointed in this box?  I would have been if the Serendipity items were not included.  

A vase, a body butter, flowers and a perfume.....  I got the Sofia Isabel perfume and I'm not one for sweet smells.  I LOVE the bottle though so it's going to sit with my other perfumes for show - maybe it will grow on me.  Thankfully I did NOT get the peach smelling body butter... I got Lollabambooza.  Not sure what that is but it smells REALLY good.  I just got back from vacation in San Diego and burned a little bit on my shoulders and it's working amazing on my burn!  The vase?  Well, it's tiny.  I'm just not one for vases and such but I guess it will find a home somewhere in my house.  And......I'm not a flower gal.  Flowers wilt and die so it's always sad to get flowers and watch them slowly wilt away...  I'm sure they will be beautiful and I'll enjoy them while they are fresh and all.  Maybe I'll find a crafty way to preserve their beauty.

I really like the Serendipity stuff and I'm most excited about trying out the Mindful Minerals bar.  I have horrible hyper pigmentation from Melasma so I'm going to buy some of their peptide and see if it helps.  And the water bottle tea infuser!  I LOVE that.  It's the perfect size and I could even throw some small berries in it for fruit infused water too!  &lt;3  The hair stuff will go to good use and the thank you cards are super cute.  All in all, the box will go to good use in one way or another.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Aug 31, 2015)

@@fancyfarmer I think you are the perfect person to solve the mystery.  Let the Beekman Boys clear this up.  I saw the reference to Beekman's making LLB products on a discussion forum back in late June or early July (it was right after the June LLB was delivered because that box had the sugar scrub in it).  A woman who typically has been very critical of LLB made the comment.  I assumed she was in the know, because it was the only nice things she had to say about LLB.  Maybe I should have followed up with LLB, but I didn't.  It is very important to me, however.  I feel that if I can't eat it, I don't want to put it on my skin or my children's skin.  So please tell us what you find out.  Thanks


----------



## Snarkisaurus (Aug 31, 2015)

This cracks me up:

LLB Facebook - From a customer ("customer"?):

_We love it when our subscribers write in and tell us how they feel about our boxes. And with her permission, we are sharing this special note with you...we dare you not to tear up by the end. Thank you, Jennifer - XO LLB Team
----------------------------------_

_You asked me to write back once I received my box and share my thoughts.
So here they are:_

_..._
_A little vase.
Perfume.
blahblahblah
Seriously? What's the big deal?_

_Look. Not so long ago I was traveling the world. My career had me standing next to presidents and rock stars smiling into a sea of a thousand faces. Fast forward just a few years to my current career. If I had a large enough business card it would read: " Monster vanquisher, lullaby singer, boo boo kisser, chauffeur" . Challenging. Wonderful. But far less accolades._

_I traded red heels for Mary Jane loafers and crisp linen for boyfriend jeans. Gone are my antique perfume bottles and in their place are Star Wars action figures that I have to watch closely or my older children twist them into positions of impropriety directed at the insipid but innocuous Spongebob wall stickers. And all this is fine. All this is great. But there is no room for VASES in my life._

_Only.._

_Maybe the woman who once loved simple elegance and beauty is still moved by such things. Maybe, underneath the fingerpaint and grape jelly, what she needs to feel is a luxurious shea butter that smells like heaven as a reminder throughout the day to not lose herself.. To remember who she is. And think about who she wants to become._

_I don't need anything in this box. Not really. There's no nap in here. No socks without holes or washable markers or frozen meals._

_Still.._

_The perfume has been dabbed behind my ears. And I pulled my hair up._

_The vase sits on a high shelf in my room and I can't help but notice I've been finding excuses to go in there more often than usual._

_My hands smell so peachy delicious, it's all I can do not to suck on my fingers._

_I am elegance.
I am class.
I will be the loveliest of the third grade mommies who have to go pick up their children as we've just been informed that they all have head lice._

_No.
You've given me nothing I need.
Nothing at all of practical use.
And for that I thank you._

_Now if you don't mind, I have an autumn box to order._

_~ Jennifer_

Everything they write and post sounds _so _contrived.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

Now that I finally have my box in my hands, I love it! Flowers, a handmade vase, body butter and perfume! If my husband picked these things out for me, even if the scents weren't my style, I would think it was so romantic! 

The vase is small, and not exactly my style, but I checked out the website of the artist and I really love some of her more colorful, whimsical designs! There are a couple of items there I can afford, lol. 

Looking forward to receiving the code for the flowers so I can have them sent to my sister.

I got the peach body cream, yes it's strong. But I love the scent of peach! I might just use it after an evening shower if it's going to compete with my perfume during the day.

Speaking of perfume! I got the Sofia Isabel scent and I love it!! It's a little sweet at first, but that mellows out quickly. Warm, sweet and spicy; perfect for fall!

As for Serendipity... 

Curious about the tea infuser. I drink a lot of green tea (hot) during the day. I'll try using this. It's supposed to be loose tea, I can cut open a tea bag, right???

The dirty mud bar will definitely be used along with the hair mask. 

Thank you cards are cute. I do have a ton of these, guess that means I should be sending more out.


----------



## lns02 (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone know how to use our loyalty points to purchase products in their shop?


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 1, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Now that I finally have my box in my hands, I love it! Flowers, a handmade vase, body butter and perfume! If my husband picked these things out for me, even if the scents weren't my style, I would think it was so romantic!
> 
> The vase is small, and not exactly my style, but I checked out the website of the artist and I really love some of her more colorful, whimsical designs! There are a couple of items there I can afford, lol.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can cut open a tea bag.  But loose tea is cheaper per lb. so if you decide you like the infuser, you would be better off getting your favorite tea 'loose'.  HTH


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 1, 2015)

Did everyone receive their code for the flowers today? The selections are beautiful but I was a little surprised I didn't realize it was limited selection of bouquets to choose from.  For some reason I thought we could use the code towards any arrangement on the site.  Oh well still beautiful flowers to choose from guess I misread the card.


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 1, 2015)

I haven gotten my code yet. Boo. Really hoping i can order flowers to arrivecon my birthday sunday (well i guess they would have to arrive on Saturday)


----------



## kkat (Sep 1, 2015)

Got my flower code today, as well.  The $10 upgrade to double the stems seems worth it. I agree that options are limited, but they are lovely.

After having the box in my hands a few days, I still do not care for the vase (personal style thing) but I have enjoyed the body butter. At first I thought the scent was way too strong but then I found myself opening the jar and sniffing it over and over again. The texture is pretty heavy and it takes some effort to rub in...but I am enjoying it - I may just use it on my legs, though! Putting it on upper body made induce a scent coma, lol! 

I wonder if they have any other LLB branded products in the pipeline.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just got the code too.  I still haven't decided whether to use the code for myself or as a gift... I'm not a huge cut flowers fan (they die so quickly... would generally rather have a plant)... But my birthday is coming up so I might order for myself then... maybe I'll upgrade and get a really big boquet!  The arrangements do look really pretty, and I've heard good things about the Bouqs.

I'm glad the box came with Serendipity, because the box felt more full than it would have otherwise (and I'm more than fine with quality over quantity, last December's box with four items was my favorite LLB so far!)  I wish the vase was just a bit bigger... the design is not entirely my taste, but I like the color, so there will be a spot for it in my house.  I got the lotion in Lollabamooza, which is the same scent that I got the scrub in, and it would have been my last pick of the scent options... I've been using the scrub on my feet, and I'm going to do the same with the lotion - just put it on my feet before bedtime, so I get the moisturizing benefits, but don't smell it all day long.

My favorite thing in the box was the perfume. I got Clara.  When I read the scent description I was bummed, as I don't like musk at all.  But when I put it on, it was really light and lovely.  I like the sound of the other perfumes Define Me makes as well, so I think I'll probably order another, maybe the Sophia Isabel.  That discovery made the box for me... and I'm generally happy as long as I get at least one thing in a box that is worth what I paid and that I love.

Finally, I liked the Serendipity stuff a lot - the tea was great, and although I don't use plastic bottles like it described in the instructions, I just dunked the infuser with the spout on the top into my nalgene bottle, and bam - iced tea.  Nice!  I used the conditioner right away and it made my hair super soft... and the soap makes my face feel really clean.  So, some nice discoveries there! 

@@Reija, I totally relate - getting thank you (or any) cards in sub boxes always reminds me that I probably don't write enough thank you notes!

I think it'll be interesting to see what they come up with for the next box!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 1, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> I haven gotten my code yet. Boo. Really hoping i can order flowers to arrivecon my birthday sunday (well i guess they would have to arrive on Saturday)


Happy birthday!  Looks like the earliest estimated delivery date for any of the bouquets being offered is 9/9. I am so used to 1-800 flower type places with next day delivery that seems so long but these do look beautiful.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody know which of those choices might be cat friendly? I'd hate to get something that kills my cats (which is why I typically avoid flowers!). I might just get some roses to play it safe!


----------



## Mountain Mama (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a quick comment in defense of my "contrived" note that I wrote to LLB. I am in fact a customer, not a "customer", and the simplistic elegance of this subscription really makes my day. I stand beside that. And I do so without insulting the naysayers. Not everyone will love every box. That's fine. As my response received a more positive reception on Facebook, I'm not the only one who is a fan. And that's okay too.


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 1, 2015)

To those of you who have not received the bouqs emails from LLB see #4 of this email:

We just sent an email with your Bouqs code and a few of you have had questions.  Here's an update in the event you've some trouble redeeming your code.

1) Your code is good towards any Volcano Collection bouquet.  (use the link provided in your first email - this will take you to that collection)

2)  Feel free to upgrade to the larger bouquet, your $40 code will be applied and you will simply pay the difference.  Your shipping will still be free.

3) If you're a new customer you will automatically see a WELCOME discount applied at checkout.  Discounts are not eligible to be stacked so simply clear out the WELCOME discount in order to use your LLB discount.  Feel free to save your WELCOME discount for your next purchase!

4) IF YOU HAVE NOT RECEIVED A CODE.  This could be a result of ticking the box that does not allow our system to send you marketing emails.  Once you opt-out of those emails our email system automatically takes you off our list.  If you have not received a code or you know someone has not received a code, please have them contact us at [email protected].


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow.....I can't believe that they can't send an important communication email to people that don't want marketing emails. There is a difference. That needs to be fixed. Especially since LLB likes to include items in their boxes via future emails. Seems like a good way for them to save money by not having people be able or know how to redeem those items.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been a huge supporter of LLB based on their open commmunication. They seem to be slacking in that department and I hope it gets fixed. But now that I think about it....I don't know how open they really are. They went to bi-monthly because they couldn't keep up.....yet they ended up adding a NEW sub box for the off months that they can't keep up with. Seems like it would have just been simpler to keep LLB at monthly and just include the serendipity stuff in it at it's new cost....or just kept it monthly.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

I added the tea to a bottle of water (Dasani) but I can't get the infuser thing to screw on. I thought this was supposed to work with standard 16 oz bottles of water.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

Also, instructions say "slide correct adapter"... what adapter?


----------



## Saiza (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm a bit disappointed the bouquet I wanted isn't available to get. I thought it would be for any bouquet on the site, not just certain ones.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ah... I figured it out. A little slow today....


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 1, 2015)

And, I just spilled tea down the front of my shirt.

Bye bye tea infuser...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 1, 2015)

@@Mountain Mama I think your comments were sweet and I'm glad you enjoyed the box. 

I ordered my flowers and paid the $10 to get extra ones to share. I had my heart set on sunflowers, so I was happy to see a bouquet available that had them. 

Also, I love the peach shea butter! I don't care if it's made by the Beekmans or concocted by elves in the girls' basement, it's divine. It cheers me up whenever I open the jar. I already used up all the Lollawhatever sugar scrub from June. 

Those two items make the box worthwhile for me, and I also enjoyed some of the Serendipity extras. Serendipity is shaping up to fill a void in its pricerange, for boxes that are more than just beauty samples.

I didn't care for the perfume or vase though, and this is the second box where I felt it wasn't a good fit. Nice items, just not 'me' items. In June I loved the ring and bath item, now it's flowers and bath item... I can kind of see where this is headed.

I didn't unsubscribe after the earlier fiasco because I wanted to give them a chance to learn from their mistakes. I noticed they use more neutral phrasing in the FAQ now, and there haven't been any recent outbursts. I take that as a good sign. 

But I'll probably move on soon and give another box a try.


----------



## RDolph (Sep 2, 2015)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Anybody know which of those choices might be cat friendly? I'd hate to get something that kills my cats (which is why I typically avoid flowers!). I might just get some roses to play it safe!


I'm getting roses just to be safe. My cat is old and can't get on the counter, but I figure better safe than sorry.

And DEFINATELY no lilies!!


----------



## Mzhitkov (Sep 3, 2015)

Just tried the Shea butter in lolabambooza, and it's divine!! Love it, love the scent, love the whipped consistency!! To be fair, I received the box, I wasn't in love.. I have too much perfume, cream.. Flowers are a really nice touch, was real happy about it, but it always make me sad when they die, and the vase, although really cute, is too teeny and doesn't fit with my style.. Loved the Serenity items so much! So anyway, I put all items for swap, confident someone else would appreciate more than me and I did successful swaps right off the bat, which proves that the items are well covered, just not my style that month.. But, when I saw nobody requested the Shea butter, I tried it and I'm in love!! Will definitely buy more, and try to swap for extra ones!!


----------



## subbox (Sep 10, 2015)

Got my bouquet today!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 10, 2015)

subbox said:


> Got my bouquet today!


Beautiful!


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm trying to order the flowers and my promo code doesn't work. I really wish llb would just include the items in the box and not make us do homework. I never was able to get that photo thing.


----------



## lns02 (Sep 13, 2015)

My flowers were supposed to be delivered on Friday.  I received an email that there was a delay and I would get them Saturday.  (I ordered the flowers to give as a gift for a party).  They never showed up yesterday.  Needless to say, I'm pretty disappointed.

I didn't receive any correspondence from them though I emailed about the missing flowers.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I guess you get what you pay for.  I'll stick to local florists.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 13, 2015)

subbox said:


> Got my bouquet today!


I ordered the same one for my mother. She loves it.


----------



## kkat (Sep 14, 2015)

lns02 said:


> My flowers were supposed to be delivered on Friday.  I received an email that there was a delay and I would get them Saturday.  (I ordered the flowers to give as a gift for a party).  They never showed up yesterday.  Needless to say, I'm pretty disappointed.   I didn't receive any correspondence from them though I emailed about the missing flowers.     I guess you get what you pay for.  I'll stick to local florists.



They just emailed this...


"We wanted to check in and make sure no one is having any issues with The Bouqs.  As you know this is the first time we used a third party to fulfill items from one of our boxes, so we can’t control the entire process and that makes us uneasy. 

*We haven’t heard of any issues* (other than a Bouqs website issue that prevented some people from redeeming their coupons, but that has been fixed), but in the event you have any issues with the Bouqs, (i.e. placing your order, redeeming your coupon, late or missing shipments, etc., please feel free to contact us at [email protected].  We will be happy to get involved (in fact it’s our duty to get involved).  We want this to be a great customer experience for all of you.

Love LLB,"


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 14, 2015)

Mine arrived a day late too and were a little wilted...


----------



## cpl100 (Sep 15, 2015)

It is very important that you choose 'signature required' for all Bouqs orders.  If you do not, they are less than helpful with issues.  I know this from experience.


----------



## Saiza (Sep 16, 2015)

I chose no signature required so I could just get the flowers, my doorbell doesn't work so I never know when I get anything delivered anymore. Fedex tried to deliver them twice yesterday and required a signature; they left notes that I could sign and get delivered today. So even though I chose no signature required I still had to sign, and got my flowers today. They're pretty, but not really $40 pretty for some daisies and mums I can get at the grocery store for $5/each.


----------



## Martha.Jimenez (Sep 16, 2015)

@@cpl100 It's funny that you mentioned that.  I've had prior experience with The Bouqs (I purchased a voucher for their flowers through Plum District or Living Social).  My experience wasn't great and it was because of the "Signature Required."  I'm at work during the day, so it's very inconvenient to have this requirement.  I understand it, if you are receiving wine shipments (I work for a winery and we require it when we ship wine, because of age restrictions), but why flowers?  When I gave my thoughts about the last Little Lace Box, I didn't say anything good or bad about The Bouqs, because I couldn't say anything really good about them, so I said nothing at all.  I was disappointed they were chosen to be in the box, but I did order my flowers and I got them without any issue.  Mine were beautiful and they did show up on time.  Like @@Saiza's they required a signature even though I chose NO SIGNATURE.  I was lucky my husband worked from home that day or I'd be in the same situation as some of you.  Costco has beautiful flowers and you can get them shipped to you without a signature.  That's where I'll get them if I don't buy them locally.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 16, 2015)

Thankfully my FedEx guy came back a second time last Friday when mine were delivered because I was gone the first time he attempted to deliver them. The flowers themselves are beautiful and are lasting a long time but I was very irritated by the signature required. Not even a huge order of Lululemon (talking hundred of dollars in value) requires a signature, why does $50 of flowers require one? Lame.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Sep 16, 2015)

I picked no signature required as well and I still had to sign for them. Good thing I'm home during the day. I'm glad I chose not to send them directly to my mom's house because she is not there during the day and FedEx can't seem to find her house anyway.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 17, 2015)

That's interesting to know about the signature required for the flower delivery. I'm going to keep that in mind. I hate having to be home to sign for things. Maybe I'll send them to myself at work, lol. My coworkers will wonder what my husband did wrong.

Did anyone else get the email about serendipity being $10 this month? I guess they think they got the bugs worked out. I'm not sure I'm ready to spring for it yet, as I'm not sure the first two months of it gave me a good idea of what to expect, but I'll definitely keep an eye on it and sub if the values and content look good. And who knows, I might give in and sub if I have a weak moment this weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melanie0971 (Sep 21, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> And, I just spilled tea down the front of my shirt.
> 
> Bye bye tea infuser...


Yeah I had the same problem. I thought maybe it was because I reused a soda bottle and not a water bottle.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Sep 21, 2015)

I thought it was just me dribbling tea all over myself. Too bad such a cool sounding product turned out to be just meh.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Sep 21, 2015)

melanie0971 said:


> MissKris17, on 01 Sept 2015 - 6:06 PM, said: And, I just spilled tea down the front of my shirt. Bye bye tea infuser... Yeah I had the same problem. I thought maybe it was because I reused a soda bottle and not a water bottle.


 
Oops...apparently I can't drink tea neatly or quote. My apologies.


----------



## prettycat33 (Sep 22, 2015)

I just received my flowers today and they are so pretty ! I checked the no signature required box and they were left at my door with no issues. I read that other people had problems with this and was worried, so I left a note on my door instructing the delivery person to leave them on pourch. Sorry others had trouble. Idk, maybe he left them because my condo has a security gate, so he felt they were safe. The flowers are lovely and fresh, but I would never spend $40 on this bouquet when I could buy the same for $10. But I am still totally pleased with the whole box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 23, 2015)

So, I had trouble with the code when I tried to order flowers for my sister, because of user error I'm sure. It was something like this.... 4115lIjli, L's, i's? Idk, and I can't figure out how to copy and paste on my desktop. Although, they said there were other issues with the codes, so maybe it was that. So, I emailed them and they responded right away saying the code worked okay for them, and they sent me flowers (huh?) and gave me a new code.

So, I ordered flowers for my sister who had surgery. She texted me today while i was at work with a picture of them, she was very happy. Then, I got home, and there was actually a bouquet of yellow roses for me. Seriously??  WOW!! I have never had service like that before! I've had issues with my cable company, my phone company, maybe got a $5 credit. LLB did nothing wrong here, and they sent me roses. wow.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Sep 24, 2015)

i am not a box subscribe the cost is prohibitive with me out on disability but i bought the silk scar from the website they are very quick it is already in the mail at no shipping so good on them


----------



## MissKris17 (Sep 29, 2015)

There's a Groupon for LLB.


----------



## Kaistone (Oct 3, 2015)

I had trouble with the Bouq's code also. Bouq's ended up submitting the order for me. LLB did send me an additional code to use as well, for my troubles, which I do appreciate. Is there a thread for the October box yet? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 3, 2015)

I haven't seen an October thread either. I was looking for one because I wanted to see if anyone got the September Serendipity. Curious as to what was in it.

I didn't have any trouble with my Bouqs code. Just got the flowers yesterday. They were fine as far as quality (only one broken stem and they seemed fresher than what I might get at my local cruddy grocery store) but the bunch was seriously small. I guess I should have gone for the double, that seems like it would have been a reasonable amount of flowers for filling a vase. I got the bouq of the month, can't remember the name now, but it is pink and purple. I stopped at the discount section of my grocery store and picked up some mini carnations to fill out the vase so that it didn't seem so sad. So if anyone's wavering about paying the extra $10 to get a double, I'd say go for it!


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 3, 2015)

Did not get a September Serendipity.  Forgot all about it, actually.


----------



## chrishall55 (Oct 3, 2015)

I did not get a Sept Serendipity either.  I thought the annual LLB subscribers were to receive this at no cost during the duration of our prepaid annual subscription due to LLB switching to every other month?  I paid for a year up front last November.  I would hope the prepaid annual subs will still get this.


----------



## kkat (Oct 3, 2015)

LLB only offered Serendipity for free for a short period of time while they worked out the "kinks." Since they are offering it for sale now (to everyone), I am guessing they will not give it to LLB subscribers for free any longer.


----------



## Miss Cristina (Oct 3, 2015)

I just received a package from LLB. I told them last month that I was missing those Thank You cards from the last Serendipity. They finally arrived and to my surprise I received 2 packs of those cards and the SEPTEMBER SERENDIPITY! They sent me a kind email telling me because of the long wait, they included it for free! What great Customer Service! The note says that this is the first Serendipity that is out of "test" mode, so I'm guessing people will no longer receive these unless paid for. I attached photos below of what was included. Overall, I liked what was inside. I love the face wipes and lip balm, it smells minty. But, I feel like people might get annoyed with that Ofra pencil always being sent out, lol.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I haven't seen an October thread either. I was looking for one because I wanted to see if anyone got the September Serendipity. Curious as to what was in it.


Here is the thread for October. I totally dropped the ball and forgot to open it. Sorry!! Anyone please feel free to open any threads you see missing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138149-little-lace-box-october-spoilers/


----------

